# Black Storm



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys had this idea and wrote down what popped into my head after a few too many beers. Now i know this is very rough but it is just a collection of ideas "images" that popped in to my head so C+C more then welcome 


BLACK STORM


The blood ran down her arm as he started to carve the rune into her flesh. She started to shake uncontrollably, forcing the High Priest to stop and look into her eyes
“Look at me and know that if I do not do this your soul will be not only be dammed but consumed by my Master”. “Look at it this way” he said with a lop-sided grin “At least now you have a chance at salvation .” Chuckling at this he continued his work.


As she laid chained in the middle of the complex pattern painted in her friends blood on the stone floor she thought back to how she and Chloe ended up in the clutches of the mad priest………


“Dana, hurry up we’re going to miss the boat” shouted up Chloe at the foot of the stairs, checking her flaming red hair one more time in a compact 
“Girl! For the last time!” Dana yelled back down to her best friend. “If you don’t stop bugging me you can go by yourself and I’ll just curl up in front of the laptop.” 
“Like Hell you will! I’ve been waiting to go to this club for months and now that Lucus has asked me I’m damm well going and so are you” Running up the stairs as she said this she found Dana in her bedroom and frog-marched her out, down the stairs and out the front door.

Lucus stood by his pride and joy, a beat up VW van, the paint flaking revealing rust underneath.
The reason he could get away with having such a piece of junk was as lead singer of the local indie band “The Black Storm” he had more cool then most of the other meatheads from school.

so what do think? where should i go from here?


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

33 views but no posts are my drunken ramberlings just that awesome?


----------

